# Thursday report -hrbt



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

The wind was against the tide..the tide was against the wind.....6-7' swells....had a problem with my anchor holding....what a lousy lousy day !!!!got out there @ 4am...had to put on my life jacket it was so bad....pitch black..rogue waves from all directions.......all in all when the sun came up it was still rough out there in my little boat...i then headed over to buckroe and caught my anchor on an under water cable....took me 30 minutes to get it free.....i did manage 1 keeper fluke,2 blues,a few croaker,and a 3' shark.

Just thought i would share.


----------

